# 1st cycle on pill prohormones



## sk8rz (Sep 8, 2010)

I am 9 days in and using coq10 and liver care pills but want to use this product called cycle support during my cycle for 30 days to help stop some of the dizziness and headaches. Problem though that it has milk thistle in it and the liver care i hve been taking does not.  Is it okay to switch over and it will still help my liver?

I had to drop from 3 daily pills to 2 a day because headaches are so intense

I am just taking cyanobol.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 8, 2010)

mate take liver care and the milk thistle.

also can you post a link to this product your taking so we can see the make up of it?


----------



## sk8rz (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks yeah the product is from vitamin shoppe vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=7I-1002


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 8, 2010)

I meant the ph your using brother  what is the compund?

cut and paste it or send me the link on here brother.

also how much are you taking?


----------



## sk8rz (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll be able post it when I get back. Gimmie 25 mins thx


----------



## sk8rz (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay here it is:

2-cyano-17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-androst-3-one - 10mg per capsule.

Started off 3 a day, now 2 a day and feel like dropping to 1 a day heh...

Just dont know if this is worth it!

I am going to use Nolvadex as the PCT unless you have any other recommendations?

If symptoms get worse, should I quit the prohormones and start on a pct asap?

Again, this is my first cycle ever of taking these type of pills.

Thanks.


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 8, 2010)

It`s the same as AI`s Cynostane.
Are you taking 30 mgs together?


----------



## sk8rz (Sep 8, 2010)

No taking one in morning and one in afternoon and was taking last one around 6. Took it to late and can't sleep.


----------



## Vpower (Sep 8, 2010)

How much water are you taking?  Any other compounds/medication?


----------



## sk8rz (Sep 8, 2010)

No meds. 

Fish oil
Multi v
Protien
Trying to drink gallon of water each day
Coq 10
Liver care support 2 a day 
Creatine

Could It just be anxiety?


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 8, 2010)

I only know a few people that have run this compound and none were a great success. They turned out stopping after a week or so and later used it in a cutting stack with better results. When AI released it they almost immediately stopped making it and offered very little info on the compound. They were very hush hush about it. Not many logs out there that I`ve seen.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2010)

sk8rz said:


> No meds.
> 
> Fish oil
> Multi v
> ...


 You don't need creatine while on stuff like this. That is probably what is elevating your BP and giving you headaches. Save it for PCT.


----------



## sk8rz (Sep 8, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> You don't need creatine while on stuff like this. That is probably what is elevating your BP and giving you headaches. Save it for PCT.



Okay, the creatine I only take before/after working out.

I will stop that right away.

Should I be taking anything else while on this until October 1st?

And should my PCT be Nolvadex? And for how long? 

Anything else I need?

Thanks !!


----------



## unclem (Sep 8, 2010)

mrbtb wat is that compound called, hes great with ph. i no nothing about ph, is it hdrol or mdrol or something else btb?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 8, 2010)

Best thing I could find since I have not heard of this before, I had a look found this so here you go for a read.


2-cyano-17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-androst-3-one - 10mg

cynottane ^^^^^ 

Superdrol 

2a,17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol


Whats the difference you ask? Ok first the technical ha ha 


2-cyano-17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-androst-3-one

Has a methyl group and hydroxyl group off of the 17th carbon. A methyl group has single bonds from a carbon to 3 hydrogens leaving the 4th bond open to bond to whatever, in this case the 17th carbon.. A hydroxyl group has a oxygen single bond to a hydrogen and another single bond to whatever, which in this case is the 17th carbon. Has a 2 and 3, both connect to the 17th carbon where the R is on the pictures on the links.

2-cyano-17a-methyl-17b-acetoxy-5a-androst-2-ene

Has the same methyl group at the 17th position but also has a acetoxy group. A acetoxy group has an oxygen single bond to a carbon, off of this carbon is a double bond to an oxygen and also has a methyl group off of this carbon. The oxygen with the single bond to carbon is left with one bond free, it is here that bonds to the 17th carbon. Has a 1 and 2, both connect to the 17th carbon where the R is on the pictures in the links 

Acetoxy group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Methyl group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hydroxyl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Cynostane is a brand new prohormone which features an alteration of the superdrol compound, with a cyano bond instead of the 2a methyl superdrol bond.
Effects – Cynostane, developed by Anabolic Innovations, is an extremely anabolic compound with remarkably low androgenic action, making it qualitatively similar to the likes of Oxandrolone or Methenolone (primobolan). It is non-aromatizing meaning it will not produce estrogen mediated side effects and its high degree of anabolic action makes it a favourable choice for athletes concerned with losing bodyfat while maintaining, or increasing, muscle mass.
Side Effects - Bloodwork conducted by users shows that Cynostane has a more favourable effect on blood lipids, and Liver values than superdrol itself. Although feedback to date is limited, the combination of low androgenic action, lack of aromatization to estrogen, and low level of general health effects, makes cynostane an intriguing newcomer to the prohormone world.

OK So here is my thoughts on it. Its not going to be as powerful as superdrol in the strength department but it will be great for size and some good strength to. At the same time it is also not nearly as Liver or lipid toxic ether.

This compound definiley appears to have oral activity, and very potent activity at that. It has the highest Q ratio, 20. That is the same Q ratio as superdrol, except this compound appears to be twice as anabolic as superdrol. I would expect dry gains, more similar to oxandrolone (anavar)

AI has always made some pretty good products and don't seem to be a bunch of s bags from what I have seen out of them.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 8, 2010)

no this is not my info, I found this on another site.


----------



## unclem (Sep 8, 2010)

so 2 17 is 17 alpha alkalated so its sounds like a 17aa. wow thats a strong ph id say. but i could of read it wrong but its methyl and 2xs 17 makes sense that its 17aa. and var is 17 aa i know because its in my wifes pdr, physicians' desk reference.


----------



## WFC2010 (Sep 9, 2010)

hows results?


----------



## jwl8594 (Nov 18, 2010)

sorry I have to post this on this forum, but i can not figure out how to start my own blog and it relates to this forum. 

 have a question for anyone who has an answer. This is my 3rd day on a cycle of thunderbol prohormones by valhalla labs. For the passed 3 days i have been dizzy and have had a pretty bad headache. The guy at the supp. store says to only take one a day as apposed to two in order to let my body adjust to it, then when it adjusts and i stop becoming dizzy and getting headaches to start taking two. I am worried that these headaches and dizziness could be something serious. Is this normal for people who are starting their first cycle? Will it stop soon? Is there anything i can do to stop it?

Thunderbol Building Complex- 25 MG. 2a, 17a-dimethyl-etioalocholan-2-one, 17b-ol-25mg

Thunderbol Synergy Complex- 425 MG. 4-etioallocholan-3, 6 17trione - 115mg coleus forskohili


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 18, 2010)

OP:

Go to walmart or an online vitamin store and get the following
Hawthorne Berry
policosanol
garlic
If you still have problems add the following
red yeast rice
Grape seed extract 
Maybe COq10(kinda pricey)

This will help get your lipids and BP in order. I would not go with any all in one support. Its not dosed right and expensive for only 30 servings. 

Last poster: Figure out how to start your own thread poop dick!


----------

